# Decent real estate agent



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi All

Hoping you can help me. 

I have been allocated an agent with B homes however not having much of a good time with looking as the agent is explaining the prices advertised on their website are old and there are 'new' prices (for example one apartment was 20k more than advertised on website).... 

I am not really happy with this at all.

Anyone know of another agent / website other than B Homes? I am looking in DIFC or DOWNTOWN BURJ only.

Just have that feeling of being ripped off?! 

Also was told this is a FANTASTIC time to move to dubai and you can negotiate rents, happy to pay quarterly for the right place but have not found it yet!!!!:ranger:


Thanks 
P


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

most prices have gone down 20-30% in Dubai, so someone is telling stories,, Everything depends on what you want, where you want it, and what your budget is...if you don't living out of the way there are some good deals, you can get a nice one br in marina with nice view for about 75k or you can get a large 2br in discovery for the same money or less


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi 

Yes I know what area I have in mind, I have a budget in mind just need an agent... Any ideas?

Or other websites where I can find an agent?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Western expats and those just off the plane generally get charged more here. Also an arabic way to to deal with the recession is to actually put prices up. Sounds like someone has had a go at all three here.

Supply far outstrips demand at the moment and you can get actually get cheaper than most advertised prices with a bit of haggling. Have a look at dubizzle online and gulf news on paper and be prepared to do a bit of legwork. 

For downtown, I would actually take a walk down and go into a building you like the look of and ask the security guard for contact numbers or contact Emaar's leasing department direct, thus cutting out any comission chasers.


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks so much. Great info. I kinda thought that as well. I smelt a rat! Haha!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Rossi nailed it, screw the agent,,,before they screw you


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

or just look on Dubizzle for a good idea of prices, plenty of agents list there


----------



## jason359 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Palm*



mikeyb said:


> or just look on Dubizzle for a good idea of prices, plenty of agents list there


Dont want to hijack the post...but... can anyone recommend an agent for villas on the palm. I have met a couple, but not impressed. You'd think they'd make more of an effort given the potential commission involved and the slowness in the market.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And don`t go anywhere near Dubai Waterfront Properties, they are real crooks!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

The easiest Thing for anyone to do is to put an add on dubizzle asking for what you want,,,, From thye landlord only or you will pay commission to someone that does nothing but sign papers and looks on dubizzle so what I'm saying is do it yourself and save i tried to rent and sell some property here but Indians run the show Indian run security and indians indians indians,


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jason359 said:


> Dont want to hijack the post...but... can anyone recommend an agent for villas on the palm. I have met a couple, but not impressed. You'd think they'd make more of an effort given the potential commission involved and the slowness in the market.


Check your private messages...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Strange that Bhomes agent is saying prices have gone up since been loaded onto their website. Their website is updated reguarly and nothing has gone up in the last year. Phone bhomes and complain.
I do not advise putting an advert on Dubizzle yourself - you will get all the unregulated freelance agents ringing you.
Cluttons are very good, Ronald specialises in the Downtown area, but they cover all areas.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Isn't the headline an oxymoron?


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

SBP,, You called it


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

Do NOT i repeat NOT use Mark Carroll or the company Carroll & Co - absolutely terrible!!


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

I actually found a random website with a place advertised direct by some chap. Its super cheap and in the area I want. 

So this settles it!

Thanks for your thoughts and advice! I appreciate it. 

 P


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Please be careful renting directly from the owner - ask to see either a copy of his sale agreement or Title Deeds and copy of his passport before handing over any money, Go onto the RERA website to register agreement and check on regulations.


----------



## pandabearest (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks so much for this


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

*Smith and Ken RE Agents*

Anyone used them for renting?

What are they like?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyone used them for renting?
> 
> What are they like?


Depends on the area (as obviously different person) but normally really good


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dealt once with a guy called Mark...really good and nice guy !


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi!

I'm new here, looking for a good quality 2/3 bed apartment furnished (or high-level part furnished) to the southern end of Dubai (I will commute regularly to AD). Looking for as much as possible included within the contract fee either directly or through negotiation (fittings, services, internet, visiting maid service, gym, pool, parking, security).

Quality is more important than quantity. The "Agents" I've met so far have taken me to large, shoddy holes, and from reading this post (and others) I'd rather miss their commission out of my costs!!

I guess the Palm, JBR or Marina are good considerations?

I've got a budget of around AED 170-190k p.a. and want value for money!

Thanks for any advice.
Lamp

(and looking forward to meeting others in due course... are there any regular meets/locations)


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you do not want to use an agent then your choice will be very limited. 99% of the landlords advertised their properties with agencies as it doesn't cost them anything.
Look on Dubizzle for landlords advertising directly.
Visit serviced hotel apartment buildings yourself and negotiate a rental. You can find them by google or driving around. Their rates are fully inclusive.
One I can think of is Marina Hotel Apartments by Marina Walk but there are many more.
JBR have serviced apartments - if you visit you will see the signs down near the Shams end.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

They were friendly enough on the phone and emails, but was extremely disappointing in actually following up with viewings.

I had given them a deadline for viewings, but despite repeated promises of callbacks and arranging dates, i only received 2 calls:

- first time they called me in the morning asking whether i could make a viewing in 1hr because their agent was already going to be in the area. I was in middle of work and there was no way i could drop everything just to fit into their schedule. 

- second and last call was after the deadline in the morning for a viewing on the same day evening. The agent i met was pretty disinterested all through the viewings. It felt like he was simply going through the motions as he had several viewings lined up that evening.

The above process streteched up to 3 weeks, from first promise of arranging vewings to the actual viewing. 
To put things in further perspective, i had even given them the actual building i wanted to view. So it wasn't like they had to do much searching around.

All in all, promised a lot but very poor delivery.


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Please be careful renting directly from the owner - ask to see either a copy of his sale agreement or Title Deeds and copy of his passport before handing over any money, Go onto the RERA website to register agreement and check on regulations.


I was advised NOT to rent directly as there are far too many loop holes to be avoided! Too scary that. I had a lovely lady called Sandra from Betterhomes and she couldn't have been more attentive. Sorry you are not feeling the same,tho I did get someone else at first who was as helpful as a chocolate fireplace! Goodluck and be careful.


----------



## brian9714 (Jul 5, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new here, looking for a good quality 2/3 bed apartment furnished (or high-level part furnished) to the southern end of Dubai (I will commute regularly to AD). Looking for as much as possible included within the contract fee either directly or through negotiation (fittings, services, internet, visiting maid service, gym, pool, parking, security).
> 
> ...


Hello Lamp,

Have you tried the "Original 6 Towers" in Dubai Marina? The typical 2 bedrooms plus study Marina view apartments rent out for about 150k unfurnished (with white goods) and 180k furnished. Cleaning services will cost you approx AED 30/hour. The only problem with the first six towers is availability. 

With regard to brokers, you need to talk to atleast 4 or 5. You cannot expect one brokerage house to have the best deals for every area. Expect to pay 5% of annual rent as broker fees and 5% of annual rent as refundable deposit. 

All the best,

Regards,

Brian


----------



## brian9714 (Jul 5, 2010)

pandabearest said:


> Hi All
> 
> Hoping you can help me.
> 
> ...


Hello Panda,

The advise given by other posters is spot on. The only issue with renting directly with Landlords is the Terms of contract.
It is very important to know who pays for what!
Here's a heads up:
1) Landlord pays maintenance fee to Developer.( Ask for Receipt copy)
2) Landlord pays District cooling DEMAND charges to EMPOWER/PDC. (Ask for Receipt copy)
3) Tenant pays for Consumption charge DEWA+ District cool consumption charges.
4) Tenant pays brokers fee to Broker if you used their services. (5% of annual rent).
5) Tenant pays Landlord Refundable Deposit. (5% of annual fee)

As for (2), It is important to know whether the building in question has District cooling or central cooling. Also, find out if the individual apartments have a separate meter for cooling charges or a common one for the building.

Also, make sure the building has ALLOTTED parking (NOT soon to be allotted). 

Most brokers and landlords alike will not give you all the information until after you sign. Also the agencies mentioned by previous posters usually charge both tenant as well as Landlord thereby resulting in Higher rental values to tenant  

Regards,

Brian


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The agencies quoted do NOT charge the landlord for rentals.
PDC policy has changed - tenant pays all charges now (consumption and capacity).


----------



## nrk (Aug 31, 2010)

*Agents for the Palm/Downtown/Burj*



jason359 said:


> Dont want to hijack the post...but... can anyone recommend an agent for villas on the palm. I have met a couple, but not impressed. You'd think they'd make more of an effort given the potential commission involved and the slowness in the market.


There is a company that's more of a consultancy than a brokerage agency.
The MD is Nesar, 0566922189.

I don't know any of the agents but I deal directly with the owner. Much better that way.

All agents charge the same fees, 5% of one year's rental.
The difference is they have direct stock and will do all the time consuming work for you.

Let me know how it goes.

The bigger agencies have lost that personal touch with clients.
Because of the crisis the prices change rapidly. So websites dont give you the right prices.

I agree that Dubizzle is the right/best forum. But 99% of all the listings are from agents.
So either way you cannot get away from agents.
Besides if you sign a tenancy agreement by yourself with the landlord, then you cannot register the property with RERA/Lands Dept to make the agreement legally binding! You need an agent.

I have done walk abouts through many buildings in Dubai looking for that perfect apt and cutting out the agents.
But the problem is the security guards don't have the keys. They may or may not know the owners and the owners may not be in town either.
Most of the time when I have got the numbers from the security guards and called, the owners have referred me to some agent who had exclusivity and were holding on to the keys anyways!

SO my advice: Get the agents to do all the work and get them to show you everything. Then you will have good idea of whats available and what prevailing market prices.

After that you make the decision as to which one you want if you can bypass the agent so you save the 5% commission.
Yes everything is negotiable these days primarily because of the supply and demand situation and also the crisis.

You will have to budget for 5% refundable deposit as well.

Anyways hope this helps.

Good luck.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

''SO my advice: Get the agents to do all the work and get them to show you everything. Then you will have good idea of whats available and what prevailing market prices.

After that you make the decision as to which one you want if you can bypass the agent so you save the 5% commission''

So your advise is to let the agents do the work and then try to cut them out to save 5%, the agents do not get a basic, would you work for nothing?


----------



## nrk (Aug 31, 2010)

*Ethics*



wandabug said:


> ''SO my advice: Get the agents to do all the work and get them to show you everything. Then you will have good idea of whats available and what prevailing market prices.
> 
> After that you make the decision as to which one you want if you can bypass the agent so you save the 5% commission''
> 
> So your advise is to let the agents do the work and then try to cut them out to save 5%, the agents do not get a basic, would you work for nothing?


Perhaps you have lived here long enough and perhaps you are an agent.
Or perhaps you are just the last bath of good person still living in this city.
Of course you are right. Agents deserve what they deserve.

The reality is quite different.
I have seen it before my own eyes.
Agents do all the hard work and then they loose the commission since there is literally nothing protecting them.

Haven't you read all the blogs in this site alone? No one seems to want to pay agents' commission. They all want to bypass them...

When the times were good the same people/investors/buyers/tenants considered these agents their best friends.
But now that there are too many supplies & very little demand and agents cannot make a living anymore, they have become everyone's nightmare.

The advise that I have given is the reality and thats exactly what everyone is doing anyways.

The good news is RERA "sometimes" puts their foot down and doesnt register the property without licenses agents brokering the deal.

Also for rentals most tenants never get to meet the landlords. So their commission is secured. Unfortunately for sales its a different matter.

Finally, if the agents are professional enough, they have their act together, spends enough time with the prospective tenant and above all listens to the clients' needs, then I am confident that the client will only do with business with them!

Cheers.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Have a look at the link and select your own places to look at.
Real estate agents are hit and miss.
Even though you still have to deal with them.
I know a reasonable one to deal with, but will check to see what he is up to before I tell anyone who to PM.

Buy Property in Dubai | Buy Property In Abu Dhabi | Buy Apartment in Dubai | Listed @ PropertyFinder.Ae


----------

